# DIY wheel refurb



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

Finaly managed to get my wheel refurb finished. Kerbed it months ago and it looked awful, but good as new now. quick run through if anyones interested!...........

1. First up the damage, as you can see nice scrape and chunk taken out by the 'outside' tyre marker
2. first up was a sand back with W&D and IPA wipedown
3. Then filled with chemical metal
4. Once set, all masked up and sanded back and a guide coat primer put on
5. Sanded back and t was in need of some fine filling
6. Yellow filler primed
7. Sanded back and several coats of primer sanded inbetween
8. All wiped down with IPA
9. Base coat of holts paint mixed at halfords (this turned out to be wrong shade so was used as a base and i sourced a good match online)
10. Base sanded back and IPA wipedown
11. Good shake of the topcoat and then decanted into a badger hobby spray gun for 3 top coats.
12. Top coat lightly sanded with W&D 1200 to matt finish
13. Hard coat lacquer applied 3 coats.
14 DIY wheel refurb...done!

Really pleased with the paint match, and was worth using the spray gun, made feathering the repair a doddle.

Saved a fair bit DIY and now i have the kit it wont be quite so gut wrenching if i kerb another one!

If anyone trys this i found its worth taping a tensioned piece of masking tape over edge of the spray area, this really helps to feather the repair


----------



## regaltang (Nov 2, 2005)

great job


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top job mate!


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

cheers really pleased with how it came out.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

where can you get the chemical metal?

or can you use something else?


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Cracking job there, fella! :thumb: Must get around to doing a few bits on the edges of the Puma's alloys, and this has given me some ideas - cheers!!

Just out of interest, which Badger Airbrush kit was it, and what dilution ratio did you use for it?


----------



## lodger (Jun 20, 2008)

Good job there mate.
In the process of doing a complete respray of all mine and am interested about the spraygun you used.price or link would be helpful.
Also did you use a filler primer spray(high build)?
Once again top job:thumb:


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

hi to answer the Q's
the chemical metal you can get from halfords
it is B250-2 spray gun, http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LX8167
didnt get it from above link but its 15 quid there, you just need an air canister to power it.
i didnt dilute the paint i ordered it in a sprayable dilution from the supplier.
used a base coat of usual primer then high build filler primer in the spots where it was needed. (you can see the high build in yellow spots)
hope that helps


----------



## lukethompson (Mar 27, 2008)

looks fantastic mate. great job. just got a few questions.

1. will this finish last a long time or will it start to deterierate after a few months??sorry dont mean to sound like a stupid question but dont want to do this myself then find out 6 months down the line that its back to where it was when i could have just got it done by a pro.

2. if i was to machine polish/buff the wheel up afterwards with something like autosol could i get a sort mor mirror finish shine??

thanks in advance


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

1. couldnt really comment on longevity of the repair, i have used a heavy duty lacquer, not the same as on bodywork. if you allow all the stages to dry fully i dont see why it would fail unless you use wonder wheels or something equally as corrosive.

2. regarding the polishing with autosol, is that not a metal polish? my alloys are a painted finish so couldnt comment on the machined or polished alloys?

hope that helps


----------

